# Anyone going for an iPhone X ?



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

As per the title, is anyone going for an iPhone X?

This coming Friday, is pre-order day at 0800hrs UK time.

I’ll be keenly waiting for the Apple website to refresh and click on the order button. Hopefully I’ll tyen be able to collect on Friday 3rd Nov.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Nope!

I’m done with upgrading now, contract prices are ridiculous. 

I’ll be sticking with the 6 until it’s dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I still don't get this..........

Agree with Lee prices are extortionate these days for the new releases. I never moved to Apple for the reason IMO android was significantly cheaper for a similar product but even the recent android phones are getting outrageous :wall:


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I’ll be geting the iPhone 8 plus next month . I’ll be buying it outright as I’m done with expensive contracts .
I couldn’t justify the xtra cost for the x against the 8 for the added features 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Nope, not with the extortionate price. In fact thinking of going for the Galaxy S8 when upgrade time comes along....and I'm a bit of an Apple fanboy..


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

I didn’t as I want the finger print scanner instead so upgraded to an iPhone 8 plus


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Was going to as really liked the look of it, then saw the price - nope, going to stick with my current one and am thinking of the one plus 5 (or 6) when time to change...


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

No. I just got an S7. When I went to upgrade my old Sony I asked if there was anyway of getting it cheaper than the contract price they were offereing. By paying outright and not being locked into a contract I saved an awful lot of cash with the deals they could pull off for me in store, so good in fact that my wife did the same. All I did was kept my old sim and the data package on that.

Oh this is about the iphone X - oops. Not a chance - too apple, too expensive, to much hype.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

That's a massively overpriced piece of brag gear. Double the price of whatever else high end phone like an LG V30 with an exceptional cam etc. For what again? Faceanimated emojis? To each their own I guess for that kind of money  Strangely, I've been happy with my Sony Z5 for two years now ... cam got better and better with newer updates and Sony keeps updating it since quite a while.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

pxr5 said:


> No. I just got an S7. When I went to upgrade my old Sony I asked if there was anyway of getting it cheaper than the contract price they were offereing. By paying outright and not being locked into a contract I saved an awful lot of cash with the deals they could pull off for me in store, so good in fact that my wife did the same. All I did was kept my old sim and the data package on that.
> 
> Oh this is about the iphone X - oops. Not a chance - too apple, too expensive, to much hype.


Have you looked at good contract deals though?

I've always bought my phones on contract from mobiles.co.uk and found them to be much cheaper than buying out right?

E.g my current iPhone 6s 64gb I got with £125 upfront and £27.99 on EE with unlimited text/mins and 5gb data (half way through I upgraded and got 10gb for just £3more per month but let's ignore that for now..!).

Total cost = £794

Believe the phone was £699, so unless I got a sim only deal with 5gb for less than £5 per month, I think I'm better off on the contract...? Pretty sure they are typically £10 per month, if not more? So I'm at least £150 better off by my maths?

Appreciate it might be very phone specific though.

I have no interest in buying new phones every year. I was happy with the 5s I had before, but my GF wanted it as her 4 finally died so I gave that to her and upgraded. Will move to sim only and keep the 6s until it dies. Two years in Feb and it's still flawless...can't see that the X will be £999 better than what this phone does...!?

Will keep an eye out for contract deals on the X, but at that price tag I can't see myself getting it on a ~£30 contract with decent data.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Reminds me of the joke:

How do you milk sheep?

Bring out a new iphone and charge people £1000 for it.


----------

